# XP Benutzer Passwort herausfinden



## Home hacker (1. Juni 2005)

Also ein Freund von mir hat ein Problem undzwar hatt er nicht PC verbot sondern eher eine einschränkung er muss immer seine Eltern frage ob er ran darf da sie sein PW geändert haben.Da ich das nunja für einen 17jährigen etwas dumm finde hab ich ihm gesagt das ich mal einbischen rumgucke und frage ob ihm jemand helfen kann.Also ob man das PW irgentwie auslesen kann ich hab immer nur Prog. zum überschreiben des PWs gefunden aber das will er nicht.Kann einer von euch helfen?


----------



## Julian Maicher (1. Juni 2005)

Ich glaube nicht, dass dir hier jemand verrät wie man ein Passwort hackt.
Du kannst ja viel erzählen, warum und weshalb du es brauchst. Und sollte die Story stimmen, bin ich doch der Meinung, dass sich die Eltern dabei was gedacht haben.


----------



## Home hacker (1. Juni 2005)

Das sollte nicht so rüberkomme als wen ich ein PW hacken will ich will lediglich einem freund helfen und jetzt nicht irgentwelche Computer hacken. Mit der "Story" meine ich das ernst und auch wenn meine Benutzter name vieleicht nicht ganz der überzeugenste ist bin ich kein Hacker wie oft angenommen wird.


----------



## Ultraflip (1. Juni 2005)

Bitte schließen!


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (1. Juni 2005)

Ultraflip hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bitte schließen!


Guter Vorschlag, der auch sogleich umgesetzt wird.

Man sollte hier wohl eher versuchen, das Problem auf zwischenmenschlicher anstatt auf technischer Ebene zu lösen...


----------

